# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  من با این شرایط چی انتخاب کنم؟

## king of konkur

سلام. نه کم کاری کردم نه بهونه میارم. اینو قبلش گفتم جون خیل عظیمی الان میگن میخواستی فکرشو بکنی. والا من صنعتی اصفهانو واسه پزشکی ول کردمو همه چی خوب بود روز کنکور خودم نبودم ی استرس فجییییع و تموم. حالا این مهم نیست. ی رتبه ی درخشان افتضاح واسم اومده 1956 سهمیه 5 درصدی و تراز 9100 . من با این رتبه بسیار درخشان باید چی چی بزنم؟ من اصن این رشته ها رو نمیفهمم چی چی هستن. سلولی مولکولی مثلن چی چیه؟ اقا ی راهنماییم کنین کل زندگیم نابود شد. روانشناسی بدم نمیاد. تهران میارم جایی؟ و اینکه ی سری رشته مهندسی بود تو دفترچه چجوریاس؟تعهدی و اینا ک نیست یهو بریم 12 سال بخوان ازمون کار بکشن؟بسیاااار سپاسگذارم. و اینکه شهریه فیزیو پردیس چقدره؟ میارم ایا؟ مورد بعدیم سربازیه که نمیخوام اصن اسمشو بشنوم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## king of konkur

up

----------


## sirin78

روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران فکر کنم بیاری.چون من با4هزار دیدم قبول شده بودن حالا یادم نیست منطقه چند بود
بد نیست رتبت...روانشناسیو قطعا اگه تهران نیاری بقیه شهرا میاری.ولی بازم فیزیو و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی و....اینا رو نگاه کن راجبشون ببین دوس داری یا نه.نری باز بفهمی علاقه نداری

----------


## king of konkur

> روانشناسی دانشگاه تهران فکر کنم بیاری.چون من با4هزار دیدم قبول شده بودن حالا یادم نیست منطقه چند بود
> بد نیست رتبت...روانشناسیو قطعا اگه تهران نیاری بقیه شهرا میاری.ولی بازم فیزیو و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی و....اینا رو نگاه کن راجبشون ببین دوس داری یا نه.نری باز بفهمی علاقه نداری


فیزیو که نمیارم که  :Yahoo (2):  بخدا حرفی ندارم فیزیو یا بینایی سنجی برم

----------


## sirin78

> فیزیو که نمیارم که  بخدا حرفی ندارم فیزیو یا بینایی سنجی برم


اوهوم فیزیو احتمالش کمه.ولی بازم بزنش

----------


## king of konkur

> اوهوم فیزیو احتمالش کمه.ولی بازم بزنش


میگم که شما پردیسو هم اطلاع دارین؟ سه رشته اصلی میارم چیزی؟

----------


## sirin78

> میگم که شما پردیسو هم اطلاع دارین؟ سه رشته اصلی میارم چیزی؟


نه والا بی خبرم.پیش یه مشاور بری بهتره.فقط هرکاری میکنی بااین رتبه پشت کنکور نمون :/
حرص میخوره آدم

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام. نه کم کاری کردم نه بهونه میارم. اینو قبلش گفتم جون خیل عظیمی الان میگن میخواستی فکرشو بکنی. والا من صنعتی اصفهانو واسه پزشکی ول کردمو همه چی خوب بود روز کنکور خودم نبودم ی استرس فجییییع و تموم. حالا این مهم نیست. ی رتبه ی درخشان افتضاح واسم اومده 1956 سهمیه 5 درصدی و تراز 9100 . من با این رتبه بسیار درخشان باید چی چی بزنم؟ من اصن این رشته ها رو نمیفهمم چی چی هستن. سلولی مولکولی مثلن چی چیه؟ اقا ی راهنماییم کنین کل زندگیم نابود شد. روانشناسی بدم نمیاد. تهران میارم جایی؟ و اینکه ی سری رشته مهندسی بود تو دفترچه چجوریاس؟تعهدی و اینا ک نیست یهو بریم 12 سال بخوان ازمون کار بکشن؟بسیاااار سپاسگذارم. و اینکه شهریه فیزیو پردیس چقدره؟ میارم ایا؟ مورد بعدیم سربازیه که نمیخوام اصن اسمشو بشنوم


تغذیه ،کاردرمانی،گفتار ،شنوایی،پرستاری،علوم ازمایشگاهی،ارتز و پروتز (اعضای مصنوعی)،رشته های خیلی خوبین احتمالا شهرستان بیارین،بیهوشی ،رادیولوزی،پرتو درمانی اینا یکم خطرناکن (ب خاطر اشعه و مواد بیهوشی)

----------


## king of konkur

> نه والا بی خبرم.پیش یه مشاور بری بهتره.فقط هرکاری میکنی بااین رتبه پشت کنکور نمون :/
> حرص میخوره آدم


نمیتونم متاسفانه . امسال اخرین شانس بود

----------


## king of konkur

> تغذیه ،کاردرمانی،گفتار ،شنوایی،پرستاری،علوم ازمایشگاهی،ارتز و پروتز (اعضای مصنوعی)،رشته های خیلی خوبین احتمالا شهرستان بیارین،بیهوشی ،رادیولوزی،پرتو درمانی اینا یکم خطرناکن (ب خاطر اشعه و مواد بیهوشی)


مرسی ممنونم ازتون

----------


## king of konkur

> جناب «پادشاه کونکور»
> 
> برو سربازی
> 
> تمام
> 
> با واقعیت کنار بیا
> 
> برو سربازی
> ...


داداش میخوام ازین واقعیت استفاده درست کنم...کار اشتباهی که نمیکنم. ی ایندست متاسفانه

----------

